

Guess Who Makes More Than Bankers: Their Regulators - wikiburner
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702304311204579507512375765276

======
johnhess
The really disgusting part of the article is this gem (emphasis mine):

> The average compensation at the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency
> (OCC), the Federal Deposit Insurance Corp. (FDIC) and the Consumer Financial
> Protection Bureau (CFPB) exceeded $190,000 in 2012. The staff at the Federal
> Reserve is likely even better compensated, but _the Fed refuses to release
> employee salaries_.

Even more concerning, today there is little to no oversight of the rents the
agencies can extract since the salaries aren't paid with tax dollars. Rather,
they're paid using fees charged to the regulated institutions.

~~~
DArcMattr
The FED is in a regulatory gray area where it is, yet is not, a government
department.

------
mathattack
This seems to be a play on words. The regulators get better pay than sleepy
mom and pop commercial bankers, but not more than investment bankers.

~~~
Nicholas_C
And I would assume average bank employee includes tellers who are paid close
to minimum wage.

~~~
mathattack
Yes. And a small group watching a large group can get by with higher pay if
they are sufficiently talented.

This is not to say that I endorse a world where large regulatory bodies take
all the profits from the regulated and pay themselves salaries, just that this
article is a little misleading.

------
markcampbell
Gee, does the _Wall Street_ Journal have any interest in deflecting attention
from investment bankers?

------
stuaxo
Pretty meaningless numbers - taking the average of someone working in the
sector.

